# Asus P5KPL-AM SE/ E5200 OC



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure this is where i should post this but here it goes. I want to overclock my E5200. Problem is that i cant find where to do that at. Iv already set my memory so im not completely ignorant but im stumped on this.

Also my CPU idles at 19c and is at about 29c under full load. Would this even be safe to overclock to 3.0ghz or do i need better cooling?

I also cant seem to find in voltage options for the memory in the bios. I have it set to 4-4-4-12 and it hasnt crashed yet or given me any errors so im guessing its fine but still.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Fill free to close this thread. I got the answer i needed in another. The motherboard just simply doesn't support overclocking very well.


----------

